
Ruby on Rails 5 is imminent - amingilani
https://github.com/rails/rails/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Aissue+milestone%3A5.0.0
======
maxforce
RC2 released 6 days ago
[http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/releases/](http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/releases/)

